# looking for good wood supplier



## MrMeasureTwice (Oct 9, 2011)

So, I live 45 miles from the nearest Woodcraft store and 32 miles from the nearest Rockler store. There are no lumber stores, per se, that carry the exotics, so I am looking for recommendations from all of you for a good, online supplier.

I went out in the 107 degree heat here today to the Rockler store and they had a good variety of wood, but same as last time, they were snotty towards me. I don't like their attitude.

I did not get to the Woodcraft store, but I LOVE the staff there. They are not "wood snobs" and are a bunch of retired woodworkers, down-to-earth folks, but, their wood supply is not as good as Rockler. <sigh>

Any recommendations?


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I have purchased from http://www.westpennhardwoods.com/index.php in the past when I wanted things you just can't get easily at Woodcraft (my go-to store) or a local lumberyard. They're good people and have a huge selection that rotates regularly.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

I have had a lot of luck with Chad at C.R. Muterspaw lumber, their mail order lumber is very competitively priced. Check them out at http://www.crlumber.com

-jeremy


----------



## MrMeasureTwice (Oct 9, 2011)

tyskkvinna & Jeremy Greiner - thanks a bunch. I will check them out.

This is the first time I've actually BOUGHT wood, so I have no idea of what a good price is for things, so I guess I will just see what I like and see if I am willing to pay that much for it?? How funny… been woodworking for 31 years and finally getting to the point of buying wood. Guess that means I am thrifty??

Ciao!
Jim


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

MrMeasureTwice
I have an excel spreadsheet that I update with wood prices from various places, some local, and CR Muterspaw, Niagara lumber, Bell Forrest and Ebay. So far .. CR Muterspaw is the cheapest even after factoring in shipping .. for many of the woods, but Bell Forrest does have cheaper purpleheart.

A lot depends on prices locally, but I'd never go somewhere that treats you like crap. If the employees at the rockler store are jerks .. then forget them.

-jeremy


----------



## MrMeasureTwice (Oct 9, 2011)

I agree Jeremy, yesterday's visit was my last - PERIOD.

Thanks for the extra info on the prices. I have not delved into purpleheart and am primarily looking at different kinds of maples for a project with some walnut and/or paduak pieces for accents.

I didn't even think about Ebay - DOH! ((smacking forehead!))


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Look at woodfinder.com. Enter your zip code and requirements, then click on the vertical search bar on the right. HTH


----------



## MSB (Apr 19, 2011)

if you need quality claro walnut burl or figured wood as well as figured maple and redwood i can supply you but have a min $100.00 order


----------



## lion6255 (Jun 17, 2012)

I check out Wood Barter.com alot…But you never know whats going to be on there. If you are looking for specific kind you can still ask around.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

I really like to be able to see what I'm buying when paying top dollar for exotic or figured wood. I really like the sites that photograph the stuff they've got individually. What you see is what you get… I've had good experiences with all of these companies, depending on what I'm shopping for. Pricey, but very nice stuff.

http://www.cookwoods.com/lumber-site/
http://www.nwtimber.net/shop-all-wood-types
https://www.gilmerwood.com/
http://www.curlymaple.com/
http://www.gobywalnut.com/
I think the only one that has a minimum order is gilmerwood @ $100

Or if you're into veneers
http://www.veneersupplies.com


----------



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

I tried this: http://woodfinder.com/ but the results seem to miss stores. For instance, the one I ended up finding that I love wasn't even listen on it but can't hurt to check out.

Otherwise, I'd check google for lumber companies in your area, that's how I found my favorite place that's very close to me.

Plus even if an online supplier of lumber posts pictures of the boards, I'd still rather see them before I buy them and I won't have to pay shipping. Just my thoughts though, good luck in your search


----------

